# Corel und EPS



## Howie (7. April 2004)

Hallo Leute

Habe eine EPS-Datei von Illustrator jemanden geschickt der Corel benutzt. Der sagt, er könnte die Datei nicht öffnen. Meine Frage, kann Corel EPS-Dateien wirklich nicht öffnen ? Wenn doch, wie kann es geladen werden ? Da ich mit Corel nichts am Hut habe, bitte verständlich erklären.
Danke im voraus.

Gruß Howie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. April 2004)

Hallo,

Also normalerweise öffnet Corel *.eps-Dateien (Datei --> Öffnen). Wenn dies nicht gehen sollte, dann kann er auch versuchen, sie über ein neues Dokument (Strg-N) zu importieren (Datei --> Importieren), da sind *.eps-Dateien auch aufgelistet. Wenn das auch nicht gehen sollte, dann ist entweder die Datei fehlerhaft (Kannst Du sie denn in Illustrator öffnen?) oder sein Corel. Da wäre ein Neuinstallation wohl am angebrachtesten.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo Howie,

bevor dein Kumpel sich auf eine Neuinstallation stürzt, schicke ihm die
Datei doch nochmal im Illu8-Format.
Corel Draw hat mitunter Probleme eps-Dateien zu öffnen bzw. zu importieren.


Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Howie (9. April 2004)

Hallo

Also, ich kann meine EPS-Datei mit Illustrator öffnen. Es gibt dabei kein Problem. Meine Illustrator-Datei erstreckte sich über mehrere Ebenen. Ich habe also die Objekte gruppiert und ausgeschnitten und auf ein leeres Document wieder eingefügt. Diese, da sie jetzt nur noch eine Ebene hat, habe ich als EPS abgespeichert. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das Corel es nicht öffnen kann ? Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das EPS von jeden guten und teueren Grafikprogramm gelesen werden kann.

Gruß Howie


----------

